# mit Schuppen grillen ?



## Frankia (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Barsch grillen. Er liegt nun ausgenommen und mit Schuppen im Frost. Muß man ihn zu grillen entschuppen?

...übrigens: Dieses Rezept ...halt nur mit Barsch: http://youtu.be/SlbUngeSt2E

Frankia


----------



## Seneca (22. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*

Ich habe diesen Somnmer öfters Barsche auf den Grill geworfen. Mein Ratschlag: Auf keinen Fall schuppen. Ist nur Sauerei und hat meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile.
Ich habe den Fisch lediglich mit Olivenöl beträuftelt, gesalzen und ein Thymianzweig aus dem Garten in den Bauch gelegt. Danach in einen Fischgrillzange legen und auf den Grill damit. Die Haut draussen kann ruhig dunkelbraun werden. Die Schuppen fungieren als natürliche Alufolie und schützen das Fleisch vor der Hitze. Danach lässt sich die Haut perfekt ablösen und man den Fisch essen. Hat immer super so geklappt. Ich und meine Gäste waren stets begeistert


----------



## Frankia (22. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*

..da bin ich froh das zu hören ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*

Selber Tipp, einfach dranlassen. Unnötige Arbeit!


----------



## antonio (28. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*

kommt drauf an ob man die haut(lecker) mitessen will oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## Aurikus (28. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*



antonio schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob man die haut(lecker) mitessen will oder nicht.
> 
> antonio



So sehe ich das auch! Ich bin ein Hautfan!! Da mach ich mir gern die Arbeit!! Allerdings gestaltet sich das entschuppen bei aufgetauten Fischen etwas schwieriger als beim frischem Fang!


----------



## donak (28. September 2013)

*AW: mit Schuppen grillen ?*



Aurikus schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch! Ich bin ein Hautfan!! Da mach ich mir gern die Arbeit!! Allerdings gestaltet sich das entschuppen bei aufgetauten Fischen etwas schwieriger als beim frischem Fang!



Und bei Barschen leider erst Recht. Habe sie aber auch diesen Sommer ungeschuppt gegrillt und die waren Top.


----------

